# For those who feed Acana. Changes coming!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Just got an email from one of the places from which I buy ZP. They sent the following note:
_We would like to inform you of the upcoming (and exciting!) changes being made to the Regionals line of Acana products. By the end of this month we will be stocking the new and improved versions of Acana Grasslands, Ranchlands, Wild Prairie, and Pacifica dog food.

New formula changes include:

- Four of the top 5 ingredients are meat, poultry, or fish
- Increased fresh meat inclusions (up to 30%!)
- Increased fresh fruit and vegetable inclusions (up to 8%!)
- New fresh ingredients – nest-laid eggs, turkey, fruit & vegetables
- Steam cooked in natural juices - no water added!

Other changes include:

- Simplified packaging with clear messaging
- Sizes matched to Acana Classics:
400G = 340G
2.5KG = 2.27KG / 5LB
7KG = 6.8KG / 15LB
13.5KG = 13KG / 28.6LB

Due to the changes in formula and package sizes, we will be adjusting prices to match Acana's new minimum allowed pricing. Please consult Dog Supplies for updated prices on these wonderful products. _

Sounds good in terms of ingredients. ZP also began a "minimum allowed pricing" structure and as a result my $25 bags of ZP went universally to $30. 
Hope the changes will only be good ones since many of you feed this highly rated brand.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder though if the protien content will be higher if they are adding more meat ingredients. It may be closer to Orijen now.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmmmm... I'm interested to see the new nutrition information. Hope the new changes don't cause problems for anyone's picky eaters.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Interesting... It sounds good, but I also wonder if this means increased protein. Thank you for the information, Karen.


----------

